# Hello from Central Park



## addict (Apr 26, 2003)

David and P&S gang,

I got your email and thanks for even remembering me. It's been a while since I've posted on this board so I thought I'd drop by. Let's see, where to start for 2005?

Well, I'm currently taking a break from surfcasting for stripers  and have taken up bottom fishing for the time being. I've caught winter flounder, summer flounder, market cod, porgies/scup, squid, tog, and sea bass this year.

My "thing" this year has been going after the elusive double digit fluke. I haven't got it yet, but with some luck, a suicidal doormat will land on my hook. Bucktailing for them is what has got me quite excited. Lightweight spinning outfit in 10' or less is a blast. Sometimes you can see them chasing the bucktail. If you hook one, it will take you on a horizontal run. I caught my fiirst winter flounder since 1985 in Mass 2 days ago.  I stopped fishing for flounder in NY when it became obvious there aren't any flounders in NY anymore. They should just put a moratorium on flounder fishing here. Had an interesting and fun time on a squid charter in May. My first squid fishing trip. It's not really fishing I guess, but we fished with rods/reels, so I guess it was. Delicious calamari! Great bait too, I've frozen quite a few whole squid in individual zip-lock bags for the upcoming tuna season. Took home a whole cooler full of it.

I've been fishing mainly from NY to Mass during this spring. Both headboat and charters with friends. I had some friends who took some monster fish in the last year. 46# striper on 8# test on L.I.  [yes, he got the igfa record for that #age], this year my friend landed a 17+# tog  in Ma. - he tagged and released it - Some friends went to Baja Mexico and caught crazy varieties of fish - YES, I'm on that trip next year.    

As far as reports of what's around...

Stripers, blues, fluke, some weakies, porgies [season opens July], c-bass [very weak this yr.]. They are all here but you still have to put your time in to figure out when the best days will be. Not that much different than surfcasting. 

Hope I didn't bore anyone.

here's to tight lines and short skirts...


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

No you did not bore us always good to here about fishing and glad you back please keep us up to date on your fishing. I know what you mean about fluke fishing check out my photo gallery on my fluke fishing trip. anyway go to here from you and looking forward to you postings.


----------



## addict (Apr 26, 2003)

David,

This forum needs a serious kick in the arse!  

I guess it's just too far north for many participants. The fluke bite on this side of the sound is great right now. Lots of sandeels in the water [annual spawn] between Huntington and Port Jeff. Most fish are only in the 3-5# w/an occassional 8+ coming over the rails. Somedays it's been non-stop. 

Any chance you could catch a ferry from New London to Port Jeff on thurs? I'm on my favorite boat called the Celtic Quest and they've been killing 'em.

Cheers...


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Vince 

I wish I could join you on the trip I heard that boat is excellent but please stop by more often there are a few people who are starting to post more often so hopefully we can get a little group to start showing the site what a nice place it is to fish up here


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

You don't know how much I would like to post on this board. I loved fishing on Long Island with my uncles in the summer. I would visit L.I. all of the time over the summers b/c my father was in the Army and that's where my parents would send us to. I am now in the Coast Guard and am stationed in South Carolina where the beaches are flat for 800 yards before the first drop. I caught my first striper near the jetties at Mt. Sinai harbor. Caught my first blue at Democrat Point. Only thing I don't miss are the winters up there.

The South Carolina/Georgia Board has been quiet until recently. Promote the site to fellow fishermen up there in NY/NJ/Conn and you'll get more information.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Good ta hear from ya!

Heres ta you getting on the flatties!

Cheers!


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Addict*

It's nice to see your posts again. I lived in Flushing for about 8 yrs and never got to learn to fish until I moved to MD (been an addict, no pun here, ever since). Always wanted to know what's going on my former hometown. I remember your last post on large strippers caught off of battery park and am hoping to read more from you.


----------



## addict (Apr 26, 2003)

*Well, well, the trollers are out! *

It's good to see some old faces/names!

Let's see if we could get this board going a little.

TF - Flushing's basically Chinatown or Koreantown in Queens now. It's the UN of NYC boroughs. The action from Battery Park is as always an early spring spot as the bluefish have taken over the area.

N4D - How ya been? I hope your 4x4 situation was resolved. What did you end up buying anyway? I got rid of the old POS and now drive a Honda Element 4x4. It takes regular gas [thank god] and also is a 4 cylinder. I'm loving it when I pass gas stations filled up with HUGE SUV's guzzling gas like it's water.  I pay $25 in NJ to fill up!   

johnny - Glad you could drop by. Mt. Sinai is where I'm going tomorrow [actually Pt. Jeff] for some fluking. I fish Demo and Sore thumb a lot [though not as much this yr due to my bottom fishing]. I'll try to give you guys an update of what's going on more often.

David - I'm sorry you can't make it, but I'll catch a fluke for ya! 

At this point, I'm only going to add that it's almost [is!] tuna season again. Wow, where does the time go when you're over 40? LOL

Signing off from Central Park...

Here's to Tight Lines and Shorter Skirts!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

addict, long time no hear from. Good to see ya back.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

addict said:


> It's good to see some old faces/names!
> 
> Let's see if we could get this board going a little.
> 
> ...




I got a Nissan Titan crew cab...Love it...hopin ta make it farther North one day ta fish fer them blitzin stripers , gigantic blues and albies......


----------



## addict (Apr 26, 2003)

cdog - Wut Up Dawwwwg?!? Hope you had a great spring of fishing. I'll try to pop in here more often this year.



> I got a Nissan Titan crew cab...Love it...hopin ta make it farther North one day ta fish fer them blitzin stripers , gigantic blues and albies......


Titan?! You went all out huh? Guess you owe the wifey big time?     

I'm supposed to go fishing tomorrow...
would you go or wait for fri? fri=much better forecast.

Local Marine Weather Forecast:
Long Island Sound East of New Haven CT/Port Jefferson NY- 
Long Island Sound west of New Haven CT/Port Jefferson NY- 
415 PM EDT Wed Jun 29 2005 
Tonight: SW Winds around 15 kt with *gusts up to 25 kt.* Seas 1 to 2 Ft. Showers and tstms likely. 
Thu: S Winds 10 to 15 kt with *gusts up to 25 kt.* Seas around 1 Ft. showers and tstms likely, mainly in the morning.

Rain don't bother me, but gusts of 25 kts.?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

yeah....guess all my beetchin an complainin didn't go on deaf ears...she's yet been on the sands with me...but hopin ta break the missus in by this summer.


Hope ta hook up wit ya soon!

BTW I did get a yak also...I am plannin a a yak trip ta Jamica Bay ,soon


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

addict, spring and summer sucked so far, hmmm 25knots, sounds like my spring...


----------



## addict (Apr 26, 2003)

J Bay, J Bay, what's the infatuation w/J Bay with you guys? [I saw another thread about yakkin' in J Bay] LOL Dude, let me tell ya somethin'.......There're SOOOOO many BETTER spots for yakkin' up here!!!!! Ask me if ya care.  

Just called the capt. to bail for tomorrow and go fri instead. I hate my F_bleeping J-O-B! ALWAYS gets in the way of my fishing.  I only get one day a week to fish!     

So I'm goin' Friday instead. Maybe just as well, I don't have my reel yet for bucktailing. Got the damn rod, no reel.    UPS Tracking says tomorrow. woo hoo!!!!

Yep, got a lil' alcohol in me right now.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

"F"....UPS.....well..J-Bay....heard so many good things about...guess it's like the old Times Square  ....I'll pick yer brain when I make that run up North...true North


----------



## addict (Apr 26, 2003)

cd,

  ...... sorry to hear that, that sux.

I know what ya mean though, Mother Nature's not happy this year. Very screwy kinda year so far up here and in other areas [like yours I guess].

Don't mean the fish aren't here though.


----------

